# Mubarak to Go



## MaidenScotland

I have just had a text from the arm forces... saying that they are having talks with the police and Mubarak is going today... now just seen he is to give a speach.

Lets hope for the Egyptian people that he does go today.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

news is suggesting he will either "step aside" or "step down"


----------



## NZCowboy

The rumours have been flying, for the last three of hours. An announcement is to be made at 20:00 GMT.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I wouldn't think its a rumour when the armed forces are texting ...


----------



## Widget

Got the BBC live link on as we speak, in true Egyptian style he's late!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

God CNN are saying he isn't stepping down...


----------



## Sonrisa

so is aljazeera. wE should be hearing from the man himself any minute now


----------



## MaidenScotland

this is worse than extra time in an old firm game~


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> God CNN are saying he isn't stepping down...


Been following it on various media's for the last 3 or 4 hours, it seems to change every 5 minutes.
I hope Mubarak doesn't dissappoint the people at Tahrir Square, it is like a rock concert waiting for the band to arrive!!!!


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> this is worse than extra time in an old firm game~


:laugh:


----------



## NZCowboy

There is a army man whipping up the crowd in Tahrir ... Mr President you must go


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> There is a army man whipping up the crowd in Tahrir ... Mr President you must go




:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:and here is his transportlane:


----------



## NZCowboy

Talk about being on Cairo Time !!!! ...lol


----------



## NZCowboy

Love some of the tweets ...

يحب يعلم الشباب خلق الصبر، القائد لازم يكون مربي والتربية أولاً
[He wants to teach young people the meaning of patience]

You think it's easy packing gold bullion bars into vintage Louis Vuitton luggage?

Last speech was meant to be at 10pm local but didn't happen til after 12 ....


----------



## Lanason

we are running on Cairo time not GMT !!!!! :eyebrows:

so we will have to wait . . . . and wait


----------



## Widget

Finally.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I'm sorry, but this guy isn't going anywhere.
Maybe in September...


----------



## Fiona08

It looks as though he intends staying on until September - poor people. They really do need reform and help and he just won't help them. I agree, that there has to be an interim government otherwise egypt could end up in chaos, but my poor husband is distraught!!


----------



## kt001

What an ego!! I agree cant see him going anywhere untill sep!


----------



## Veronica

Well the old tyrant refuses to go.


----------



## MaidenScotland

That man knows no word but .... me


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> That man knows no word but .... me


Can not believe the speach that he has just made.......think this could end up in a blood bath now


----------



## Lanason

There will be angry clashes tomorrow - I think :-(


----------



## Veronica

Watching Sky news it is looking very bleak for Egypt now
That man dosnt care about the suffering he is causing to his country.
They were just saying he is worth over 40 billion pounds, why on earth would he need to hang on to power. At 80 years old he and his whole family can live like kings forever with that sort of money. 
Money he has obviously amassed by robbing the country blind


----------



## Pesky Wesky

kt001 said:


> What an ego!! I agree cant see him going anywhere untill sep!


In fact, according to the Spanish translation he said something like he's never going to leave Egypt until the "earth takes him". Sorry Egypt.
I agree with hurghadapat. Things could get really ugly now...


----------



## stefnova

MaidenScotland said:


> That man knows no word but .... me


he has way too much pride!


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> There will be angry clashes tomorrow - I think :-(


There were soldiers on foot patrolling the streets of Rehab today for the first time, not just protecting the gates. The army were fully aware of what was being announced tonight, but they are playing with people's hopes. 

Judging by the reaction of the crowds in Tahrir, the clashes will probably start tonight.


----------



## hurghadapat

stefnova said:


> he has way too much pride!


Really......is that what you call it


----------



## MaidenScotland

How this man can say that everything he has ever done was for the motherland is beyond me...


----------



## SHendra

It's almost as if they want people to get angry.. waiting hours on the edges of our seats with the 'rumours' and so on just to add more feul. I do pray for those out there. 

My street normally quiet and just now at least 5 vip black cars just been escorted up my road by tanks! Never seen my other half mother move so quick..


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> How this man can say that everything he has ever done was for the motherland is beyond me...


I can't keep up with these new terms
Is "the motherland" a new term for my bank balance?


----------



## wales1970

" a stupid man hits his dog with a stick,then wondered why it bit him.?"
cant he see what he is doing..?


----------



## MaidenScotland

what is going on?... just listening to CNN and the ambassador to USA has said that Mubarak has given over all his authority then back tracks when asked questions


----------



## King.Tut

I've just had a SMS from the Armed Forces which reads:

القوات المسلحة
المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مجتمع حاليا لدراسة الموقف وسيعلن بيان هام للشعب.

Armed forces
Supreme Council of the Armed Forces community is currently examining the situation and will announce an important statement to the people.

00:41

It's possible that this was sent much earlier and I've only just received it.

Looks like there will be more protesters joining the masses in the square tomorrow. I've two friends on facebook who are travelling from Sharm to take part and they've said:

"Martyrs Friday in Cairo : Friday is a day to honor the martyrs who died during the liberation revolution .. biggest symbolic funeral in the history of the modern world!"

"No way back now"

"This Friday ! Tahrir Square ! Be There ! IT'S NOW OR NEVER !"

"No Way Back Brother ! we live all equal or we die all !"


Why this tyrant cannot just leave and give the people what they want, if he really wants the best for Egypt and it's people he would!


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> what is going on?... just listening to CNN and the ambassador to USA has said that Mubarak has given over all his authority then back tracks when asked questions


I listened to that interview, Sameh Shoukry -Egyptian Amb to US- says Suleiman is now de-facto president of Egypt, confirms he's getting this from Suleiman himself. Under the constitution, he has transferred all powers to VP Suleiman, says S Shoukry. He was asked to confirm this several times by the CNN guy and he repeated and confirmed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I listened to that interview, Sameh Shoukry -Egyptian Amb to US- says Suleiman is now de-facto president of Egypt, confirms he's getting this from Suleiman himself. Under the constitution, he has transferred all powers to VP Suleiman, says S Shoukry. He was asked to confirm this several times by the CNN guy and he repeated and confirmed.




he wouldnt confirm that Mubarak has stepped down.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> he wouldnt confirm that Mubarak has stepped down.


because he hasn't


----------



## Fiona08

My husband wants to leave the safety of the UK to go out there, but he knows his chances of coming back are slim if the securet police are still around. He has been at their mercy before for something so small that over here people wouldn't even consider calling the police for! He has burns to prove exactly how brutal they are and yet Mubarek can't see that "rent-a-mob" was called in last week! Who paid them for that I wonder? Anyway, my husband has had two friends die for the cause and I guess that's where he feels he should be - who could stop him??


----------



## NZCowboy

Latest txt ..lol
Communique No 2 from the Armed Forces: "A message from the Armed Forces to the Noble Egyptian People: our next Communique to you will be No 3."


----------



## Sonrisa

i don't understand.  Is this a joke? :confused2:


----------



## NZCowboy

Sonrisa said:


> i don't understand.  Is this a joke? :confused2:


Egyptian humour


----------



## theresoon

He is gone now! From cnn


----------



## Sonrisa

Is that another joke? American sense of humour perhaps?


----------



## Lanason

After last nights speech, he has *no intention* of stepping down.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Fiona08 said:


> My husband wants to leave the safety of the UK to go out there, but he knows his chances of coming back are slim if the securet police are still around. He has been at their mercy before for something so small that over here people wouldn't even consider calling the police for! He has burns to prove exactly how brutal they are and yet Mubarek can't see that "rent-a-mob" was called in last week! Who paid them for that I wonder? Anyway, my husband has had two friends die for the cause and I guess that's where he feels he should be - who could stop him??




Mubarak paid for rent a mob... after all he is the president and everything goes through him...

I would tell you husband to stay put until it is all over,


----------



## xabiaxica

Suleiman is saying that Mubarak HAS STEPPED DOWN


being reported on sky news right now, although they are 'treating the news with caution'


----------



## Fiona08

Well done and congratulations to all Egyptians!
You stood your ground and by "people power" you made it. My husband is totally "over the moon" and as I write this is speaking to his family and friends who have all helped make it possible.
I just hope that they do get a fair democratic freedom that they so deserve and that us expats of OK in Sharm as well
Cheers everybody!!!!


----------



## Spirit2011

According to the BBC news website, he has already flown to Sharm where he has a residence.

so who's going to buy him a pint in the bar tonight then!


----------



## Fiona08

I should think he has taken enough money with him to buy everyone a drink in the whole arab world!!!! Or shouldn't he be muslim? Maybe he might consider giving some money back to the people of egypt!!!


----------

